# USB error code 43



## kritesht (Jun 11, 2009)

I purchased a kingston flash drive mini(pendrive). 
but when ever i attached it to the usb port error appears 
code 43.... 
I replaced the pendrive again m getting same error...
Pendrive works every where fine instead of my PC please could anyone resolve it please help...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

scroll down to error code 43

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/310123

check these are enabled in the bios

pnp

highspeed usb or usb2


----------

